# Real Player Will Not Let Me Cancel My Account



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

WATCH OUT FOR REAL PLAYER.

i bought a premium real player subscription. a week ago,i attempted to cancel the subsciption before i was billed again. i couldnt do it!

i put a hold on my credit card account and that stopped the
recharge.

what do i mean by i couldnt do it? its not easy to do it at the real player website! i went to the site and the instructions send one around and around and around and around with clicking this and that,i never found the final page to cancel! i got close but SOMEHOW one cannot cancel. im actually at the site again going through the run around again. one page it had a 'contact us' email addresses but there was no direct 'cancel real player' email address.


hope this prewarns people.


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

Ahhh, someone else who has learned about this company. It was not always so. I was attracted to them because of the exciting games that they once offered. Good idea cancelling it with your credit card company. You'll probably hear from the Real company now.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Real has been dirty for years. In the 90's they took alot of flak for spying through cookies as well as software phoning home. I was done with them at that point. I understand these days you can opt out of the cookies but I still don't trust them, and with what you posted I guess I have good reason.


----------



## Rachael9286 (Jul 12, 2004)

Real players isnt a very good company its always got some problems to deal with.


----------



## past tense (Apr 25, 2004)

i remember last year when i first got my computer,it was real player that first introduced me to offline popups.
better without them.


----------



## jargonize (Feb 9, 2003)

agree, realone and lycos have been and are now spyware, adware and not long ago malware. but there damn media player is good or better then wmp.


----------

